# Paralelles Desktop impossible de connecter un disque dur externe



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (4 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est normal que je ne peux pas connecter aucun disque dur externe dans une machine virtuelle avec un Windows 11 avec l'app "Paralelles Desktop" sur un iMac M1 ?

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Problème réglé


----------



## ericse (5 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Problème réglé


Bien, mais comment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bien, mais comment ?


Ok, c'est un peux compliquer 
J'ai 4 ports à l'arrière de mon Mac M1, j'avais branché mon Hub sur le 4ème côté gauche et ça ne marchait pas puis je les débranchai et je les mis sur le deuxième et là c'était Ok mais il y a aussi une autre chose l'app "CleanMyDrive2" qui posé aussi des problèmes avec mon disque dur externe, je les masquai dans cette app pour que cela fonctionne


----------

